# Abandoned Site Near RG19 8DH (Crookham Common Berkshire)



## stonkyn (Apr 11, 2020)

Can anyone identify what this was? Looking at the boundary the fencing though now very eroded looked like military fencing with V shaped barbed wire on top like Greenham common which is close by. I have taken pictures but dont know how to upload here. Look like it was some sort of depot with heavy lifting overhead gantry granes?


----------



## superplum (Apr 11, 2020)

It's the original USAF conventional Munitions Area from when the USAF operated aircraft out of Greenham Common.


----------



## stonkyn (Apr 12, 2020)

*USAF Munitions Site near Greenham*



superplum said:


> It's the original USAF conventional Munitions Area from when the USAF operated aircraft out of Greenham Common.



Thanks for getting back to me. I have always been intrigued by what the site was. I wonder if the anti-nuclear protesters were even aware although as you state is was conventional weapons.
Is there any more information about the site like pictures or when it closed etc etc

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Newage (Apr 12, 2020)

Can`t see any pictures but as said above I`m guessing you have found USAF?RAF Greenham common`s SSA - Secondary storage area, there is also one like this at RAF Mildenhall.

Greenham`s SSA





Mildenhall`s SSA





Cool places to have a mooch around.

Cheers Newage


----------



## stonkyn (Apr 12, 2020)

*USAF Munitions Site near Greenham*



Newage said:


> Can`t see any pictures but as said above I`m guessing you have found USAF?RAF Greenham common`s SSA - Secondary storage area, there is also one like this at RAF Mildenhall.
> 
> Greenham`s SSA
> 
> ...



Yes thats exactly the place and took almost the same pics but could figure out how to upload them.I dis have a look around and the only building (just a shell really must have been the entrance guardhouse. The place is not as dramatic as its famous or infamous neighbour but some of the base infrastructure does remain. It would be interesting to see what it looked like when it was in operation. It must also be a prime site for re-development. Any ideas anyone when it closed? Cheers Simon


----------



## Newage (Apr 12, 2020)

If you want dramatic try going back at 2am or a bit later and do the place on your own and in pitch dark, a full or full-ish moon is also a bonus.....

It`s ace in the dark.

Cheers Newage


----------



## stonkyn (Apr 12, 2020)

*USAF Munitions Site near Greenham*



Newage said:


> If you want dramatic try going back at 2am or a bit later and do the place on your own and in pitch dark, a full or full-ish moon is also a bonus.....
> 
> It`s ace in the dark.
> 
> Cheers Newage



Sounds like a plan!!! Cheers!


----------



## Jdog1994 (May 1, 2020)

Hello,

The SSA at Mildenhall has always confused me with regards to storage were the munitions stored below the gantries? When in the scouts we stayed on this site as a joint camp with the base scout group, was an awesome camp we all collected a large amount of spent training rounds as the site was used for training at the time, we had to hand the lot over to USAF police as they got wind.

Jdog


----------



## Goldenbeard (May 20, 2020)

I have about this place aswell, I've walked around bow down common bomb store a lot but this intrigued me, it's called limberlost bomb store after the farm next to it. Built at the end of ww2 but not used. 
https://www.heritagegateway.org.uk/Gateway/Results_Single.aspx?uid=MWB16502&resourceID=1030


----------

